# Shimano Ultegra 6700 or wh-rs80



## o-rengas (Jul 24, 2008)

*Shimano Ultegra 6700 or wh-rs80 for F5*

I am hoppyist roadie and I have new F5 -11 waiting for spring. I have now decided, that I want better wheelset and I ask kindly your opinion. Shimano Ultegra 6700 wheels are surely better and lighter wheels than the Mavic/Felt wheels, which came with bike. 
The price for Ultergra wheels is about 250 € and I am sure, that I would be happy with Ultegra wheels. On the other hand the wheels are for several years use. Should I open my wallet little bit more (about 100 €) and buy wh-rs80 wheels, which are even lighter and have little bit bling ? The hoppiest roadie weight about 78 kg, when season will begin. Roads where I will "fly" with my Felt are not always the smootish tarmac.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

The 6700's give you the tubeless option. Not sure if that's attractive to you or not.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

At your weight you shouldn't have a problem with either of those wheelsets. 

In my opinion I'd go for the RS-80's.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

o-rengas said:


> I am hoppyist roadie and I have new F5 -11 waiting for spring. I have now decided, that I want better wheelset and I ask kindly our opinion. Shimano Ultegra 6700 wheels are surely better and lighter wheels than the Mavic/Felt wheels, which came with bike.
> The price for Ultergra wheels is about 250 € and I am sure, that I would be happy with Ultegra wheels. On the other hand the wheels are for several years use. Should I open my wallet little bit more (about 100 €) and buy wh-rs80 wheels, which are even lighter and have little bit bling ? The hoppiest roadie weight about 78 kg, when season will begin. Roads where I will "fly" with my Felt are not always the smootish tarmac.


RS80s for sure, those are incredible wheels, maybe the best value wheelset out there. The RS80 has been featured on our premium bicycles for each year that it has been offered. It comes with the F2 Di2, F2 Dura Ace, and Z2 this year.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

When I was looking at new wheels to replace the Mavic CXP 22 on my 2011 Z5, I read many reviews for wheels in the price range of the Ultegra and the WH-rs80. The Ultegra and the RS80 were often compared, with the RS80 coming out on top. Buyers of the RS80 consistently gave great reviews and very high recommendations. 

There was a discussion about the RS80 on this Felt forum a few months ago. Posters spoke highly of the RS80, including the Felt product manager (who knows his stuff).


----------



## o-rengas (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for your opinions. I will order wh-rs 80 wheels, so I will not need to make any other wheel upgrade near future. By the way, the price difference between these two wheelset is so small, that is
clever to buy right away wh-rs 80 wheels, if you think about weight saving and money spending.
You save weight ~ 136 g and spend ~ 100 €. This is great ratio.


----------

